# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum > [Question] UIF - System does not allow capture of manual payment before 2019

## lcrrud

I employ a domestic worker since 2012.

I have registered and submitted declarations since this date for this employee.   However,  for the first few years I used Internet Banking to do the payments.  I now need to capture these payments manually (I have all the details).   However,  the system does not allow me to post a manual payment with a paydate before 2019.  Do you have any idea what I can do.  I have submitted the question to UIF support,  but am still waiting.


Many thanks

LCRRUD

----------

